# Need recommendations on best plow.



## dakotaland (Oct 17, 2008)

I has a '95 Dodge 3500 dually, stake bed with the 5.9 Cummings. I want the best and easiest hook up plow for this truck. I will be plowing about 1/2 mile of gravel road with steep grades and heavy snow fall. Annual average is about 1' with 2' snow. I'm m pushing 60 and getting lazy, I don't want to work too hard. I also have a JD 5400 4WD tractor with chains for deep snow. I've been using this with the back push blade on the Gammon but that's getting tedious.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Look at a western with an ultramount system on it they are extremely easy to hook up.


----------



## dakotaland (Oct 17, 2008)

I have (not has)


dakotaland;1234063 said:


> I has a '95 Dodge 3500 dually, stake bed with the 5.9 Cummings. I want the best and easiest hook up plow for this truck. I will be plowing about 1/2 mile of gravel road with steep grades and heavy snow fall. Annual average is about 1' with 2' snow. I'm m pushing 60 and getting lazy, I don't want to work too hard. I also have a JD 5400 4WD tractor with chains for deep snow. I've been using this with the back push blade on the Gammon but that's getting tedious.


Annual average snowfall is about 12' not 1'.
Sorry about the typos.


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

I too would recommend a Western Ultramount for an easy to hook up plow although it seems like everyone has an easy to hook up plow these days. Visit your local dealers and see if they'll show you the how the plow hooks up and let you try it. I don't know who makes the best plow although I've been very pleased with the 2 Westerns I've owned over the last 11 years. It's as subjective as asking who makes the best truck. They basically all make nice stuff and someone's bound to get one that gives them nothing but trouble. 

What dealers are close to you? You'll want a local one when something breaks. Look at Western, Fisher and Boss. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. Check out Blizzard, Snoway and Meyer. I've heard good things about the Snow Dogg too. I'm sure I forgot someone but that's a decent list to start with. 

Happy plow shopping!


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

I have owned nothing but Western plows and they have been great. I would say Western and Fisher have the easiest hook up. But like said above, it is always a good idea to be close to the place you bought from.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i have a fisher mm1 and i think its really quick and easy to hook up. the mm2 are even better. look into those if you have a fisher dealer close by


----------



## dakotaland (Oct 17, 2008)

I think I can get all major brands as I am only about 40 mi from Denver. Thanks for the opinions, it's bet to hear from the guys using the different brands.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

If you are getting big snow falls I would look into a v plow. I am partial to my boss and has been a good plow. Only problem I broke the a frame on it an I am not easy on my plow.


----------



## dakotaland (Oct 17, 2008)

qualitycut;1234754 said:


> If you are getting big snow falls I would look into a v plow. I am partial to my boss and has been a good plow. Only problem I broke the a frame on it an I am not easy on my plow.


I like the idea of a V plow, but in my case there are places I can't let snow go to each side. My understanding is that with a straight plow I can keep a winrow only on one side, or at least that was the way it worked when I had a plow years ago.

In places my driveway is narrow and letting snow accumalate on both sides would narrow it too much, and being mountainous, I can let it build up on the low (drop off) side and keep the bank side clear. That way when it gets too high, I just push those windrows off the side with the tractor. I do this now with my tractor for the areas that neighbors plow.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

dakotaland;1234772 said:


> I like the idea of a V plow, but in my case there are places I can't let snow go to each side. My understanding is that with a straight plow I can keep a winrow only on one side, or at least that was the way it worked when I had a plow years ago.
> 
> In places my driveway is narrow and letting snow accumalate on both sides would narrow it too much, and being mountainous, I can let it build up on the low (drop off) side and keep the bank side clear. That way when it gets too high, I just push those windrows off the side with the tractor. I do this now with my tractor for the areas that neighbors plow.


that is the good thing about a v plow is you can put it in v to break open aprons, make it a straight blade and windrow to the left or right or put it in scoop and move a lot of snow to a certain area with minimal run off. I have a fisher 8.5 Stainless Steel Extreme V Plow and it is great. The moldboard wont rust, fasted hydraulics of all the plow brands and it has a trip edge where you dont lose your load when you hit an obstacle. I have ran all brands but if I was getting a v plow I would go fisher, western, boss, arctic, snow dogg, then meyer. Good Luck on your selection.


----------



## dakotaland (Oct 17, 2008)

Burkartsplow;1234881 said:


> that is the good thing about a v plow is you can put it in v to break open aprons, make it a straight blade and windrow to the left or right or put it in scoop and move a lot of snow to a certain area with minimal run off. I have a fisher 8.5 Stainless Steel Extreme V Plow and it is great. The moldboard wont rust, fasted hydraulics of all the plow brands and it has a trip edge where you dont lose your load when you hit an obstacle. I have ran all brands but if I was getting a v plow I would go fisher, western, boss, arctic, snow dogg, then meyer. Good Luck on your selection.


Thanks for all this info, I never thought of a V as a multi position blade, I will now start looking at these, as I can see the advantages, although I admit that about 70% of my plowing will be straight blade. I'll look into the Fisher. I'd rather spend a little more and get a real reliable plow, I can waste a lot of time and money if things break down here. I've learned that lesson


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Found a plow for ya! I think boss is the quickest V plow hook up but Im not 100% on that. with the VXT you would be able to throw the snow further than the standard V plows.










just my .02

Ian


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Well th fisher,western and the boss are all very reliable plows and no matter which one you choose I am sure you will be happy with your selection. Good luck and keep us updated once you decide on the plow.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

The Western UltraMount has to be one of the easiest to hook up. The Boss xVT isn't too bad to hook up, however it doesn't have drop down feet on the frame, so if it thaws between uses, the frame may have settled down and you'll need to lift the bad boy up to mount it.

The Western has removable frame shoes, allowing you to regain your ground clearance in the summer months. It also has a rotational mount allowing the plow to adjust to variations in the road height left or right up and down.


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

cummings? seriously?


----------



## dakotaland (Oct 17, 2008)

PlatinumService;1235282 said:


> cummings? seriously?


No, Cummins .... slow but reliable.

What model JD in the pic?


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have had a Boss vblade for 12 years now and I am faster than any of my buddies no matter what style they have no feet to put doen drop the blade put it in float mode flip two lever and hit a switch unplug and free take me 2 min or less and durable as hell got a power stroke pushing it with 500 horse and so far all good (knock on wood)


----------



## dakotaland (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks like I've got a lot of info to work with. Guess I'll drive the ol' Dodge up to the dealer's next week and see who is the best to work with and what they have, probably make some phone calls first.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Since the Boss Guy had to Post an Oversized picture...Heres a Few of The Fisher Line...:waving:


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Matson Snow;1235399 said:


> Since the Boss Guy had to Post an Oversized picture...Heres a Few of The Fisher Line...:waving:


wesport


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have no issues with rolling snow as a matter of fact I through it farther with my v blade then a straight plow and as far os loosing it in a drive u can do the same as a straight plow plus you can v the plow and take down those sides


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

dakotaland;1235285 said:


> No, Cummins .... slow but reliable.
> 
> What model JD in the pic?


cummins are great mototrs 12v prob best ever built i know a guy that has over a million k on his

its a 6420 JD


----------



## dakotaland (Oct 17, 2008)

PlatinumService;1235574 said:


> cummins are great mototrs 12v prob best ever built i know a guy that has over a million k on his
> 
> its a 6420 JD


Yup, I think I have to two classic diesel's of the 90's .. the 12 valve cummins and the '99 F350 7.3 with the Garrett cast iron turbo. Both are babies with only about 140K. My Ford's the 4dr with the long bed so not as easy to get around in tight areas as the reg cab Dodge with a stake bed.

You have the tractor I wished I could have bought but my 5400 is a good one and I keep chains on her all year round. In summer, they save the tires from wear. A set lasts me about 10 years.

Looks like when I get this truck set up, I should put a picture up.


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

dakotaland;1236148 said:


> Yup, I think I have to two classic diesel's of the 90's .. the 12 valve cummins and the '99 F350 7.3 with the Garrett cast iron turbo. Both are babies with only about 140K. My Ford's the 4dr with the long bed so not as easy to get around in tight areas as the reg cab Dodge with a stake bed.
> 
> You have the tractor I wished I could have bought but my 5400 is a good one and I keep chains on her all year round. In summer, they save the tires from wear. A set lasts me about 10 years.
> 
> Looks like when I get this truck set up, I should put a picture up.


the tractor is a rental from a local farmer but the blade is mine. i dont have year round use for a tractor so i will be purchasing a backhoe for next winter instead.


----------



## BellevueMtn (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Dakotaland,

I'm new to plows as well and I was going to ask the same question on here to find out what plow all the Plow Wizards recommend. Tons of good information, right. Since you are a local Colorado guy and dealers become a big decision point, I thought I would ask you what you ended up going with and what dealers you found. 

I've got a F-250 Superduty with a 7.3L diesel, so I might go with something slightly different than you, but I thought that getting a deal recommendation wouldn't hurt. I'm north of Idaho Springs at 9500 ft. You? 

Thanks!

BellevueMtn


----------



## dakotaland (Oct 17, 2008)

BellevueMtn;1236494 said:


> Hey Dakotaland,
> 
> I'm new to plows as well and I was going to ask the same question on here to find out what plow all the Plow Wizards recommend. Tons of good information, right. Since you are a local Colorado guy and dealers become a big decision point, I thought I would ask you what you ended up going with and what dealers you found.
> 
> ...


I'm just west of Chatfield Res, up Deer Creek Canyon .... 7,000' ... you know, the banana belt  (we got 84" in the 2003 storm)


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Matson Snow;1235399 said:


> Since the Boss Guy had to Post an Oversized picture...Heres a Few of The Fisher Line...:waving:


Hahah hey it was a online photo, you should have seen the first photo... You would have to be in the next room to see it all


----------

